# What color lenses for sight fishing?



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be chasing the cobes this year and was wondering which color lenses are the best for sight fishing off the beaches?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer Costa 580 amber mirror on sunny days, and just 580 amber without mirror on overcast days... 
Good Luck to ya


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ive got 400 green tint thats like night and day


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Grey lense with a great reflective coating.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

amber inshore, grey offshore...supposedly


----------



## Kingme (Jun 10, 2008)

It doesn't matter what color you use, as long as it's amber.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Costa's Amber 580's


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I wear vermillion Costas for sight fishing reds and have found that the vermillion lenses also work amazingly for spotting cobia!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sun Glasses for Cobia*

I agree that the proper color lenses probably make a difference, but you 'gotta have that eye' to spot a cobia in the first place.

I bought some sunglasses on the Internet($10+ 'free' pair) and they work just fine.

I use them when sight fishing from the beach and see quite well. 

Now; need some fish to look at. C2


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

personal preference i guess. I was always to match the lens with the color of the bottom if you can see it, and the color of the water when deeper. Personally I have used amber, blue and gray in all conditions and really couldnt telll much of a difference.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

green.........blue lens are for bluewater fishing...amber are more for marsh fishing, green are more for inshore and along the beach....at least according to the designs of the company....i see everyone cross them up, i have a pair for each and can say that honestly the above works the best in each situation from my 20 years of fishing....get green


----------

